# LJ Projects Catalogue



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

*Edited* 15 April 2012

I've made "Projects Catalogues" in PDF format for the past projects on LumberJocks.

Each volume is for 1000 projects (less the ones that are no longer there).

A typical page looks like this…










Once downloaded, internet access is *not* required, so you can browse past projects on the beach, on the 'plane, in the bath, etc etc. Your PDF viewer should remember where you were, so looking through every page is a breeze.
Each project *is*, however, linked to the appropriate project page on the LumberJocks web site - click and you'll be there.
I find this a really useful way to "just flick through" the projects, and would, I think, be particularly useful for new members.

Volume 1, containing projects 1 thru 999, is 123 pages, and weighs in at just 17.4MB - between 1 and 5 minutes to download.

You can download it from here. Click on "Download now", wait 20 seconds, click "Download file now", wait a few minutes, and enjoy.

Any technical problems, please let me know.


The complete set of catalogues is available here on 4shared. They, alas, now require registration, but it's free.
Later catalogues (I'm updating in slow time) are available here on mediafire.
Both those sites contain torrent files so, using a BitTorrent client, you can download the complete set "in one go". When a new catalogue is added it's a simple procedure, described in comment comment #11 below, to just get the new one.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

123 pages. Well done.I like the way it links you back to the original post. There is a lot of work and effort in what you have achieved. Many thanks.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Unbelievable!! Yes,yes,yes! Got a PayPal account? I'll fatten it.
I've scrolled through 10,000 projects so far, tediously I might add, but this is the bee's knees.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow, this a pretty cool. I'm sure there are quite a few folks on here that would take advantage of your efforts. I also like the way it links back to the original post. That's really helpful.


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

Excellent project. Please continue. It looks great and works great just the way it is. Keep up the good work.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

OK.
I've made the complete set of 55 catalogues.
Phew!

The folder containing the individual catalogues is here.

Note the small "page number" tab at the bottom right …









... where you can get to subsequent pages.

My upload speed is very slow - it's taking about 20 minutes per file to upload, so it's going to take a while - probably the best part of today until they're all there - but you can get the ones that have already been uploaded any time. 4shared does, I think, have a "per person" download limit per 24 hours, but I can't seem to find out what the limit is - it'll tell you if you're beyond it and you'll have to wait until another day to get more. You can pay to get around this, but a little patience is cheaper.

If anyone wants to upload the files to another hoster, be my guest - if you tell me via PM where you've put them, then I can update the top post in this thread to include that information for people.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Those are Great. It really helps to find some fantastic things I've obviously missed. Thank you so much!


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow! This is really great, a labor of love even. I really like that it's linked to the original project. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Volume 57 now available - this brings the set up to date as of Dec 19, 2011.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

KnickKnack- you've put a Lot of time into doing this. I'm harvesting them slowly, a few at a time. Again, Thank You, and thanks for the early Christmas present! Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

If anyone is interested, I can seed the collection and you can download via torrent…

Its just the download steps for getting all of these are tedious..


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

i guess downloading 57 catalogues *is* going to get a bit tedious.
I considered going the torrent route, but decided a lot of 'jocks might not be into torrenting, so I didn't.
However, now they're there, all is good.

I've uploaded a torrent to the same folder as the files.

It's called, "LumberJocks Projects Catalogues (57).torrent". It's publicly tracked on openbittorrent and publicbt. I'll add a new torrent for future releases with the "57" changed.

If anyone wants to switch from "tedious" technology to "torrent" technology - simply put what you've already downloaded into a folder called "LumberJocks Projects Catalogues" - your client will know it has those already and simply get the ones it doesn't yet have.

Just to head off a couple of questions at the pass…

Yes, my torrent client is called TsunamiX
No, you can't download it from anywhere, I have the only copy, since I wrote it
No, there's nothing dodgy about it


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Just FYI, I couldn't download #17.. it said invalid file. Also, I'll load up the files and help seed.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow that was fast!
I've re-uploaded 17 - there was obviously something wrong with it.


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

What an investment of time and effort! How very gracious of you. A great Christmas gift for us all. Thanks.

Kaybee, I love your avatar, makes me want to get another one.


----------



## Limerick (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow! Thank you for doing this.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Volume 58 now available - this brings the set up to date as of Dec 25, 2011.

New torrent file available as "LumberJocks Projects Catalogues (58).torrent"

To update to the new torrent…

Remove your last torrent (57)
Download and add the new torrent (58)
Your client will re-validate volumes 1 to 57, and, noticing it doesn't have Volume 58, just download that one to add to your collection


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

As an addition to KnickKnack's post, 
If you are using the torrent, (I see there are 287 peers at the moment), leave your torrent connection open and allow others to upload from you too. 
At the moment there is only 1 in the swarm allowing uploading. This will make it a faster download for the rest of us and I plan to leave my connection open for others to use.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Very cool dude! I was having problems navigation LJ on my iPad because of all the ads I was inadvertently tapping. Thanks! I travel a lot and it's nice to be able to take LJ with me.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Volume 59 now available - this brings the set up to date as of January 8, 2012.

New torrent file available as "LumberJocks Projects Catalogues (59).torrent"
To update to the new torrent…

Remove your last torrent (58)
Download and add the new torrent (59)
Your client will re-validate volumes 1 to 58, and, noticing it doesn't have Volume 59, just download that one to add to your collection


----------



## BacktotheWood (Feb 16, 2010)

WOW! That's a huge job. Many thanks, my friend and the torrent idea (Superstretch) as well.
You Da Man, or The Bomb, or the Bee's Knees, all of the above.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great job. I just downloaded each of the 59 catalogs. It took about 30 seconds for each file.

I found that if I went to the directory and did a right click and open each of them in a new tab and then hit the download. The 20 second clock was running at the same time on each of the files.

I'd then go back and click the download now. I could get about 4 files downloading at the same time and get them all within 1 minute.

It didn't take much more that 15-20 minutes to get them all.

Thanks for the data consolidation.


----------



## Perfect45Degree (May 16, 2011)

Wow, what an amazing undertaking and excellent idea! 
Thank you so much for doing this work for us all!!!
Very nice job!

Sincerely,
Jacquelyn Smith


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

@Karson - That's exactly the way to do it if you don't torrent. Good reply.
The self chosen few that have viewed this post are luxuriating.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Volume 60 now available - this brings the set up to date as of January 23, 2012.
New torrent file available as "LumberJocks Projects Catalogues (60).torrent"
To update to the new torrent…


 Remove your last torrent (59)
 Download and add the new torrent (60)
 Your client will re-validate volumes 1 to 59, and, noticing it doesn't have Volume 60, just download that one to add to your collection


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got about 6gigs seeded from these files.. so someone out there is downloading


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the seeding Mr Stretch - I'm at a bit less than that - my upload speed is waaaaaay slow.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Volume 61 now available - this brings the set up to date as of February 8, 2012.
New torrent file available as "LumberJocks Projects Catalogues (61).torrent"
To update to the new torrent…


Remove your last torrent (60)
Download and add the new torrent (61)
Your client will re-validate volumes 1 to 60, and, noticing it doesn't have Volume 61, just download that one to add to your collection


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't see why how I make these things should be a secret, so, for those who may be interested, I've written a small blog about how I make these files here.

*Geek alert* - there is *nothing* about woodworking there, just the broad brush strokes of the process, *and* all the nitty gritty code I use for you to download, should you desire.


----------



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

Is there a procedure to do this? I clicked on the "same folder as the files" above and it said there was a premium fee of $6.50 per month…was that the right area to be in? Sorry, I'm internet challenged!!


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Don - *do not pay*.
There is *nothing to pay*!

(Note: these screenshots are from Safari on a Mac - your screen may look slightly different in the details, but basically the same)

The link should have taken you to a screen like this…









Do *not* click on anything that says "premium".
If, for example, you want to download "Volume 04.pdf" - click on it, and you'll get to something like…









Click on the "Download now" blue button, which will take you to…










Wait for the 20 second countdown, at which point the bit I've circled in red will change to …










Click the "Download file now" link, and the file should start downloading.

I hope that helps. If not, please just scream again - we *will* make it work!


----------



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks. I downloaded all 60+ volumes w/o a hitch. This sure beats being bombarded by the popups.


----------



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

KnickKnack,

When I click to the link "same folder as the files," it does show me the individual volumes as shown in your first screen shot. At the bottom of that page, it gives one a choice to download pdf files or torrent files. When I choose "torrent files" is when it pops to a screen that says I need the premium services in order to download. I chose "torrent files" because of the discussion of it being a quicker downloading process. Do I need a Torrent Program in order to download torrent files, or should I just download pdf files? Also, can all of the volumes be downloaded at once, or do you have to do one at a time? Thanks,


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Knickknack included his own torrent file.. should be the first file on the list.

You need a client like transmission for mac or utorrent for windows. A .torrent file is basically an instruction set for the client to use to download files.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

DonJ …
Mr Stretch is right - now I see the confusion because 4Shared offer you a torrent download option too.
I'd suggest that, if you are not already using a torrent client for other things, the anguish you're going to suffer setting a new programme up just for this isn't worth it - depending on your operating system, internet connection etc etc it can be somewhat troublesome (to say the least) - there are a bunch of things that can make it a challenge. If that *is* what you want, we can make that work for you.
That said, if you just want the catalogues with the minimum of effort and aggravation, but perhaps spending a little more time getting up to date, you can do what Karson said in post #21.
Once you're up to date with the 61 so far, you'll just need to download each new one when it's posted (best to "watch" this thread to be notified of updates), around every 15 days or so - *that* download will take but a few minutes and you can then get on with woodworking.


----------



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

KnickKnack,

That's what I'll do; I'll go the pdf route. Thanks for the clarification, all the effort you have put into the catelog, and your willingness to share.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Volume 62 now available - this brings the set up to date as of February 24, 2012.
New torrent file available as "LumberJocks Projects Catalogues (62).torrent"
To update to the new torrent…


Remove your last torrent (61)
Download and add the new torrent (62)
Your client will re-validate volumes 1 to 61, and, noticing it doesn't have Volume 62, just download that one to add to your collection


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't download the .torrent for some reason.. When I click on the file in the listing, a blank page comes up


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

4shared have been having some problems over the last few days - I thought they'd been fixed, but it would appear not.
I've uploaded the .torrent file (62 version) here also…
http://www.mediafire.com/?vsvps27561bs2ry
Apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Volume 63 now available - this brings the set up to date as of March 12, 2012.
New torrent file available as "LumberJocks Projects Catalogues (63).torrent"
To update to the new torrent…


Remove your last torrent (62)
Download and add the new torrent (63)
Your client will re-validate volumes 1 to 62, and, noticing it doesn't have Volume 63, just download that one to add to your collection


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

Awesome, KnickKnack! You've done everyone at LJ a great service!


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Volume 64 now available - this brings the set up to date as of April 02, 2012.
New torrent file available as "LumberJocks Projects Catalogues (64).torrent"
To update to the new torrent…


Remove your last torrent (63)
Download and add the new torrent (64)
Your client will re-validate volumes 1 to 63, and, noticing it doesn't have Volume 64, just download that one to add to your collection


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like they're requiring a login to download files now


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks like they're requiring a login to download files now

Sigh - so it does. I'm on to them to try and find out what's going on.
In the meantime, I've uploaded 64 and the appropriate torrent to mediafire…

http://www.mediafire.com/?i8pq0nieuzz3n

In slow time I guess I'll upload them all to there as well.
Sigh.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Got 'em.. and seeding


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

KnickKnack, This is really cool. Is there still a place I can catch up by downloading just one file?


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Is there still a place I can catch up by downloading just one file?

Your choices for "catching up" are…

Get them all from 4shared . They now, alas, require registration, but it's free. It's 64 individual downloads, which is a bit of a hassle - no pain no gain?
A few of the later catalogues are available on mediafire . In slow time I'll be putting the complete set there too.
Both those sites contain torrent files which will download the complete set. As a techno-dude that's probably the easiest way to get them all. Future updates just require you to get the new torrent file and download the added catalogue per the various instructions above.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Volume 65 now available on 4Shared and MediaFire - this brings the set up to date as of April 23, 2012.
New torrent file available as "LumberJocks Projects Catalogues (65).torrent"
To update to the new torrent…


Remove your last torrent (64)
Download and add the new torrent (65)
Your client will re-validate volumes 1 to 64, and, noticing it doesn't have Volume 65, just download that one to add to your collection


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

IMO, what would be the cat's meow is to have this for My Favorites. Would that be possible?


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

IMO, what would be the cat's meow is to have this for My Favorites. Would that be possible?

I like a challenge - you'll find the file uploaded on MediaFire


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

WOW! Just stumbled across this KnickKnack. I'm happy to help seed!

Milo

P.S. Could some seed now please???


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

WOW! Just stumbled across this KnickKnack. I'm happy to help seed!

hmmm… KK, is there somewhere I can download the entire block in a Zip file besides 4share? Noone seems to be seeding.

Thanks,

Milo


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

WOW KnickKnack, thanks a billion. I had my wife print it out. Once it finished, she went through my list and said "you need to build this, and this, and that, and this.". Thanks for putting this together just for me. I wish I understood how you did this, how you can access specific information on a site you don't have privelages to. My curiosity could kill me.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

I wish I understood how you did this, how you can access specific information on a site you don't have privelages to

This is my thing (I wish woodworking was, but it isn't) - it's actually not as hard as you might think…

Write a small AppleScript to download the raw html of the 31 pages of your faves…
"http://lumberjocks.com/rance/favorites/projects?page=x", with x from 1 to 31
Write small AppleScript to analyse those pages to extract the project number, basically looking for "http://lumberjocks.com/projects/", once we have the project number get the required image, which is at… 
"http://lumberjocks.com/assets/widgets/project/" + projectNumber + ".jpg" 
Then I made a few small adjustments to the "real code" (no offense to people writing in scripts) I described (and you can download) in comment #28, to make the references relative and, kapow - job done!

I guess there must be something similar to AppleScript for the "other" types of machines (about which I know nothing), but AppleScript is just ace at this kind of "quick and dirty" manipulations on a Mac. If you like i can email or upload all the code.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

I guess I'll have to finally break down and get an external hard drive.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Volume 66 now available on 4Shared and MediaFire - this brings the set up to date as of May 15, 2012.
New torrent file available as "LumberJocks Projects Catalogues (66).torrent"
To update to the new torrent…


Remove your last torrent (65)
Download and add the new torrent (66)
Your client will re-validate volumes 1 to 65, and, noticing it doesn't have Volume 66, just download that one to add to your collection


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Volume 67 now available on 4Shared and MediaFire - this brings the set up to date as of June 06, 2012.
New torrent file available as "LumberJocks Projects Catalogues (67).torrent"
To update to the new torrent…


Remove your last torrent (66)
Download and add the new torrent (67)
Your client will re-validate volumes 1 to 66, and, noticing it doesn't have Volume 67, just download that one to add to your collection


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Volume 68 now available on 4Shared and MediaFire - this brings the set up to date as of June 29, 2012.
New torrent file available as "LumberJocks Projects Catalogues (68).torrent"
To update to the new torrent…


Remove your last torrent (67)
Download and add the new torrent (68)
Your client will re-validate volumes 1 to 67, and, noticing it doesn't have Volume 68, just download that one to add to your collection


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you again Roger. This is STILL one of the best contributions to LJ.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

'KnickKnack are you still creating the Lumberjock catalog files. I've not been active here for a while


----------

